# 1965 Schwinn  Fleet 20 inch



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2021)

Did not start out intended to be a muscle bike, but I could not help myself. I like the mini Stingray bars better then the bigger apes. Killer little bike in great shape. He fits right in with the rest of my muscle bike gang.


----------



## sworley (Apr 26, 2021)

Very neat! So clean!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 26, 2021)

Very nice!!   I really like the 20 inchers!!   So cute.


----------



## irideiam (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2021)

I didn't realize they made 'em in 20" :eek:


----------



## cowglide (May 16, 2021)

cool! i am working on fleet and fiesta now! i like those tanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 16, 2021)

cowglide said:


> cool! i am working on fleet and fiesta now! i like those tanks!



I'm really happy with it, I'm really loving the non Stingray type muscle bikes. They are not as common and not as pricy. I see you are located in Japan it must be hard to find parts there. Be sure to post pictures and good luck


----------



## cowglide (May 16, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm really happy with it, I'm really loving the non Stingray type muscle bikes. They are not as common and not as pricy. I see you are located in Japan it must be hard to find parts there. Be sure to post pictures and good luck



will do! thanks!


----------

